# Friday Cook with Larry and Finney



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

Got two butts going on a little later today.

One rubbed with Wolfe Rub unleaded and the other with Finney Rub #2.







Also have a Chuck Roast going on.





I may do a rack of ribs also.  All Kroger had was enhanced over priced ribs here.  I am talking frozen solid BB's for 17 bucks a pop but that is another topic.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2006)

Glad to see someones up early with me!!!  Looks like you gotta great day of cooking ahead of ya!!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 3, 2006)

Somebody is eating good tonight.
Keep us updated.  
What went on the chuck?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 3, 2006)

Good start Cliff! Man see the times you guys are awake, I feel like I'm sleeping my life away!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 3, 2006)

I can tell you for sure Cliff, that WR Regular is great on the pork!!  Also chicken, but really good on pork!  I just bought some more the other day cuz I have a butt cook planned myself!

Looking forward to your progress Cliff...**Greg needs neighbors like Cliff**


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Somebody is eating good tonight.
> Keep us updated.
> What went on the chuck?



Tex-Joy bbq rub is on there Finney.  Your Steak seasoning went out yesterday per our agreement.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks good so far Cliff.  Keep them comming.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I can tell you for sure Cliff, that WR Regular is great on the pork!!  Also chicken, but really good on pork!  I just bought some more the other day cuz I have a butt cook planned myself!
> 
> Looking forward to your progress Cliff...**Greg needs neighbors like Cliff**



We will need lots of pics Greg.  Do you have a camera?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 3, 2006)

NOPE!...My digi broke but we are on the prowl...now, back to your assignment!  How's it coming Cliff!!??


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 3, 2006)

good lookin grub so far cliff....can't wait for the final results


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

Cooks starting out just ok.  The temp got above 250 before I was able to get the vents shut down so now I am fighting with 265 deg temps.

Here is the opening bell pic taken at 7 am


----------



## wittdog (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking good Cliff...the tex joy is some good stuff...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

[smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] 

Go Cliff, its your birthday.  Get your meat on.  Go Cliff.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm cooking like its my b-day Bill but it ain't.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmmm that about the only kinda ribs I ever seen at Kroger cept they had some froze solid unpumped brontosauru sized spares in 3 packs which they was selling cheap but I aint seen them lately.  Now when the Kroger brand (Silver Platter etc) pumped ribs go on sale..buy some. I like em a little mo betta than Hormels.  Aint sure who makes em but the pump ingredients is slightly different than any other major brands I have seen.  If you into comp cooking they will put some folding money in your pocket if you cook em right.  If you a backyard feller..they will taste good for your family and pals.  When they hit .99 I gonna on a shopping frenzy..or least I did till my freezer broke and I quit comp cooking.  I dont much mess with anymore. I have ate too many over the years and got burned out.  I druther have hash and eggs with a lot of cheese..which is in fact on the stove as we speak.  Got to use a castiron skillet for that bidness ya know? 

bigwheel

>may do a rack of ribs also. All Kroger had was enhanced over priced ribs here. I am talking frozen solid BB's for 17 bucks a pop but that is another topic.
_________________


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is the 1/2 time pic.

Chuck is at 162 deg.  Getting ready to foil it.





BB's are in the fridge waiting their turn


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking good so far Mr. Cliff


----------



## Finney (Nov 3, 2006)

Man... That stuff has got to be dine by now.
Where's some finished pics... some comments, etc? :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

They are not done yet. The internal temp is at 188 and 178. [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] 

Don't ask me whats up.  I have been fighting high temps all day. I wound up with three thermos monitoring the pit.  Every time the wind blew a little the maverick would jump twenty degrees. 

Three hours into the rib cook I had a probe on one side reading 350 deg and on the other side of the same rack, another probe read 212 deg.  Sure enough when I flipped the ribs, the rack in question was burnt on one side. 

All three probes reading as much as 70 deg diff for most of the day and tonight with no wind they are within 5 deg of each other.

It has been like a bad dream.  No wonder my Dad never used thermometers.

Trying to get pics loaded.  Having trouble with paint shop.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 4, 2006)

I thought the Finney rub was very good.  Well balanced with salt, sweet and heat, in that order with a bit of an afterburner.  I am sure it will taste even better tomorrow.    

This rub also held up very well on a very long cook. 15 hrs with a few giant temp spikes as well as being closesr to the fire than I would have liked.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 4, 2006)

Only rested for one hour.  It is way late. 

As always the Wolfe rub has a great flavor.  I am a satisfied customer.

Thanks Larry and Finney for the great rubs.





Here are a few more from today.

I had to slice the chuck roast.  It was not tender like it should have been.  It will still be good.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 4, 2006)

Well Cliff, even with the wind and temp battles, it all looks very good!  Congrats!! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great Cliff!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks Yuuuummmy !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job Cliff especially considering the wind!!!  The effort you spent fighting the wind will make the BBQ that much more satisfying!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, ALL the food looked great.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job Cliff


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks great Cliff


----------

